

US judge changes baby's name from Messiah to Martin - morphics
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23665106

======
rb2k_
That's normal in other parts of the world:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_name#Forenames](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_name#Forenames)

> In Germany, the chosen name must be approved by the local Standesamt (civil
> registry office or Office of Vital Statistics). The name must indicate the
> gender of the child and not negatively affect the well being of the child.
> Last names or the names of objects and products are not acceptable. For
> example, "Matti" was rejected for a boy's name because it did not indicate
> gender.[3][4] However, these types of names are permissible if combined with
> a second name which clears up the gender, for example: "Matti Oliver" or
> "Matti Julia". The decision of the Standesamt may be appealed after
> submitting of a fee. The Standesamt refers to a book that translates to "the
> international manual of first names".

~~~
Sonicmouse
But we supposedly live in "The Land Of The Free"

It's none of this judges damn business what these folks do with their child's
name; that is, unless they name the child a not-safe-for-TV word... And even
then it's iffy.

~~~
rb2k_
For us, the state has to do this because this is Article 1, paragraph 1 of our
"constitution":

"Human dignity shall be inviolable. To respect and protect it shall be the
duty of all state authority."

If somebody calls you "Yogurt", that will make it hard to live a life in
dignity :)

~~~
Sonicmouse
Unless you are a fan of "Shining Force" for the Sega Genesis

~~~
rb2k_
HA! :D

[http://shining.wikia.com/wiki/Jogurt](http://shining.wikia.com/wiki/Jogurt)

------
Roblovesbox
This is a clear example of the judge over stepping her bounds. The first
statement, that the name could gave a negative impact on the child, makes some
sense. The second statement does not and really doesn't have a place in the
court room. Just because this judge believes Jesus is the only messiah and
only he should be called that doesn't mean she has the right to change it.
What's next will every person named Jesus have to have their name changed to
Jose? Will every person named Mohammed have to have their name changed?

------
prastowo
In Indonesia, parents may choose names whatever they like, practically without
any restriction, for their newborn children.

